# the death bucket- guarrented to kill rodents



## djb473 (Oct 15, 2005)

:viking: the death bucket----take a five gallon pail fill it with water till about 4-5 inches from the top take sun flower seeds and make a layer so that u cant see the water lean a wooden ramp to the top and wait about 4 days then dump the bucket and do it again till u kill them all the more buckets u have spaced out around the house the more you'll catch let me know how u do my best so far is 8 mice in 4 days 1 bucket :soap:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot follow your description so I'll add one of my own.

5-gallon pail, half filled with water. Use a ramp up to the edge of the pail. Fasten a dowel rod across the top of the pail. Have the dowel rod go thru a empty soup can (opened on both ends). On the middle of the can smear some peanut butter.

What happens is the mouse goes up the ramp, walks across the dowel rod to the can that has the food on it. As soon as the mouse walks onto the can, it rolls and the mouse falls in the water.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Peanut butter can works well. But we use anti-freeze instead of water. At huntin camp the water would freeze and the little buggers would just laugh at us while likin the can.


----------



## djb473 (Oct 15, 2005)

:bash: good point i use mine in the house


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

A few years ago I bought a stripped out trailor house for practically nothing to use for storage. It had been used for raising parakeets but the guy gave up because the mice were so out of control in there, eating the parakeet eggs out of the nests, chewing everything up and so on.

As soon as he delivered it (and I still have it these years later, still using for storage), I put 5 gallon buckets with a few inches of water in each one and placed them around the walls. Every morning I dumped buckets full of dead mice and repeated until there were no more mice.

A while later I ran into the guy I'd gotten the trailor house from and he asked me how the mice were doing in it. I said it had no more mice, I got rid of them all. He said *HOW!??* So I told him. I think he was kicking himself for not thinking of that solution.

I do like the idea posted above of using the empty soup can on a dowel. I'm going to remember that one.


----------



## justmyluk (Apr 28, 2005)

A couple of years ago we were having problems catching just one mouse.
My wife went out and bought one of those sticky traps and placed it in the laundry room and baited it with peanut butter. The next day she found the trap next to the dryer vent and no mouse. (the mouse had dragged the trap to the hole and then pulled itself free) Two days later she told me she caught the mouse and asked me if I would throw it out. I said sure and I went to the laundry room and sure enough there was the mouse stuck in the trap. I reached down to pick it up and it would not move. My wife was not going to let that mouse get away twice. She nailed the trap to the floor! I had to get a hammer and a pair of plyers to get the trap off the floor. Now every time she sets a trap I say, "please don't nail it to the floor". She says, "well the mouse didn't get away did it".


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Drowning! Ugh! I caught rats (learned this by accident) and mice in a nearly empty galvanized garbage can. They couldn't climb out after jumping in for the grain. Then we'd shoot the rats (too big for my terrier we learned after a bite on her nose) or let the terrier or my chickens get the mice. I suppose they'd laern not to after a while though?


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Just be sure to keep them buckets out of childrens reach!! Many children have drowned in such situations like mop buckets left unattended.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Do the seeds float on top of the water?




djb473 said:


> :viking: the death bucket----take a five gallon pail fill it with water till about 4-5 inches from the top take sun flower seeds and make a layer so that u cant see the water lean a wooden ramp to the top and wait about 4 days then dump the bucket and do it again till u kill them all the more buckets u have spaced out around the house the more you'll catch let me know how u do my best so far is 8 mice in 4 days 1 bucket :soap:


----------



## auntieemu (Jun 11, 2005)

minnikin1 said:


> Do the seeds float on top of the water?


Yes, it makes a pretty solid looking island and they find out the hard way when they jump in to eat.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

auntieemu said:


> Yes, it makes a pretty solid looking island and they find out the hard way when they jump in to eat.


Cant WAIT to try this on the invaders who are in our nest...

Auntieemu: great avatar and love the quote!


----------



## pyper7 (Aug 2, 2005)

they've even found their way into my closed washing machine. I opened the lid to do a load of wash, and there were 2 mousies in the tub. Just got a lil' kitty to keep in the basement to help out, in the meantime, I'm trying the bucket!!!


----------



## djb473 (Oct 15, 2005)

:buds: so far 13 mice in 6 days and still counting :clap:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I really, really hate mice. I'm allergic to them, and even the smallest bit of mouse turd or urine gives me a rash. :grump: Nasty little buggers!! 

But I have tried the bucket with a can smeared with peanut butter....and I just couldn't handle the sight of them swimming desperately, trying not to drown. (yeah, I am pathetic, I know.....)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

chamoisee said:


> But I have tried the bucket with a can smeared with peanut butter....and I just couldn't handle the sight of them swimming desperately, trying not to drown. (yeah, I am pathetic, I know.....)


I can't stand that sight either, so the trick is to not look until the next day when they have already drowned. I'm pathetic, too.


----------



## GR8LIFE (Jun 15, 2002)

I have to say that, I too, would have difficulty using the water in the bucket method to kill the mice. I won't use the yellow sticky traps for the same reason. I use regular mice traps with peanut butter and while it does catch them and usually kill them very quickly, I still haven't been able to totally rid my house of mice. Over the last three years I have killed about 80. (I keep a count on a piece of paper in my kitchen.) I get down to where I am not getting any mice in the traps and I am not hearing them in the walls or seeing one run across the floor and think I have it solved and then I will hear one again. I think the big challenge is that we have our garage under one half of our house which is beside a half basement. This gives them easy access. My dream is to one day be totally mice free. Maybe I need to put my feelings aside and use the bucket method. Guess I'll have to see if my patience runs out. I have traps set now with peanut butter and nothing has been trapped since last weekend but this morning when I woke up I could hear one in the wall so I know that I still have some. GRRR!!!! 
Colleen


----------

